# Motorhome body art



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

I live in East Grinstead, West Sussex and a month or so ago I saw a motorhome travelling south through the town and on the rear of it there was a full size colour road map of Europe (about 3' x 3')!
It looked very good and I thought it would be quite handy and fun to be able to mark on it home base, travelling route and the like.
Has anybody any experience of these things and where they can be purchased?


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Try a firm called Signs Express

They have done some great work for me


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi

have a look here
http://www.joysofeuropeancaravanning.co.uk/usefulaccessories.htm

Alan


----------

